# Beyond Squat or Rot by Chuck Munson



## nikhil madhusudhanan (Jun 6, 2020)

@nikhil madhusudhanan submitted a new file to the library:

Beyond Squat or Rot by Chuck Munson - Anarchist Approaches to Housing



> Published in Practical Anarchy magazine
> Number of pages : 10



Click here for more info!


----------

